# Hello, my name is Andrew. It's nice to meet you.



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

*SO, THIS IS COMPLICATED...
*
Very complicated, actually. 

Ever since I was a little kid I wanted to be a boy. I often questioned my biological sex and the reply back was always around the lines of, "God wanted you to be a Girl, Kristen" So I just let it go. I dressed like a boy, talked like a boy (I actually have a recollection of morphing my voice and asking my cousin if it sounded, 'boy-ish' enough), acted like a boy, only hung out with boys, etc. It was my constant wish to be male. I felt and still feel that my biological sex does not goes along with my personal gender, so I've always been incredibly awkward in my own skin and it has always made me anxious. 

I grew up and still grow up with high standards surrounding me. I was never girly enough for my parents, never went into cheerleading or ballet, etc, etc. Everything was so fake and still kind of fake. I never wanted to be their daughter. But I always wanted to be their son. 

Tons of children have gone through such a phase; wishing to be their opposite sex, if only for a day, but I wanted this since I was three and I'm sixteen right now. 

So, where exactly does this leave me? What does this even mean? 

I think it means that gender-wise I'm male and that I'm also transgender. I don't know exactly where I'm going to go with this, if I'll do or change anything (Although I do hope to change...) and I'm not sure how to talk to my parents/family about this, but I thought after talking to a couple of friends about this that it was about time I introduced myself to everyone. 

I've (mostly) decided on Andrew James Ellenburg and I hope you'll accept me as such. 

I know to some, hell most of you, this will be totally unexpected and shocking, but it's definitely been something in the works since I was born. 

Anyways, hello, my name is Andrew and it's nice to meet you. -shakes hands with all of you- 

*Note:* Please no harassment of any kind. Or prejudice or anything like that. That's just not cool. 

*Another Note:* Didn't I tell you, Turran? 
​


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Dexter and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Dexter. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I guess a re-welcome is in order to the forum, although I never actually welcomed you before. I hope you are feeling better with this revelation, and you have my backing - acknowledging yourself as transgender certainly is a hard thing to do.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Yay. I'm glad you posted this. Welcome to the forum, newcomer. <3 :wink:

If you need help with anything...wait, never mind.


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome Dexter (Andrew)! I welcome you with open arms and all the understanding I can offer (and to be honest, I can understand, though I haven't gone this far). 
Very glad you have come to terms with yourself, I'm sure it is a difficult time for you, but hang in there, and if you need to rant, we're here. :wink:


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

I like how Grey thanks all of the posts... even the Robot's post... 

But thanks guys. It means a lot.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

The robot is accepting too. Thanks for everybody.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

> I've (mostly) decided on Andrew James Ellenburg and I hope you'll accept me as such.


Pfft. You're still you.

Anyway, since you're a late arrival and no one else has done it yet, here is your Man Card. *hands you three*

Feel free to stare at young girls and scratch yourself in public. Just don't get your cards revoked; everyone only gets three. =P










Note to self: Googling "Man Card" is probably not the best of ideas ... >_>


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Spades said:


> Pfft. You're still you.
> 
> Anyway, since you're a late arrival and no one else has done it yet, here is your Man Card. *hands you three*
> 
> ...


I'll keep these somewhere safe. -sticks into pocket- They'll never be forgotten there... Hopefully...


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:

I'm glad that you've had the strength and courage to tell us about this, and I wish you the best of luck in the future .


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome. Hope you find acceptance here at PC.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks again guys. I was worried about posting this thread at first, but I can see I was wrong about that.


----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Andrew. 

wassup?


----------



## crchirino (Jan 23, 2010)

Welcome (and re-welcome) Andrew. I'm glad to call you by the name you feel most comfortable with.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

crchirino said:


> Welcome (and re-welcome) Andrew. I'm glad to call you by the name you feel most comfortable with.


Thanks.  You can call me Andrew or Drew or whatever. roud:


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

I like Sexton better :crying:

No, seriously, I like Andrew, it suits you. 

Welcome you lil newbie roud:


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Aha, thanks AB.


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Andrew! I'm in such a good mood after reading that.


----------



## Latte (Nov 24, 2009)

Drewdrew~
I will carry on interacting with you based on how you are, not what you are :3


----------



## sheepsclothing (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Andrew! Nice to meet you. Being comfortable in one's own skin is a universal desire and you will never be alone.


----------



## Kastor (Aug 28, 2009)

I think it's awesome, Andrew  Gender is such bullshit anyway, people make WAY too big of a deal over it.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

Well I welcome you into your new life ahead of you, and I wish you well. I am sorry that you've had to go through this, my deepest empathy to you. 

Can I call you Andy? I've always liked the name Andy.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

SeekJess said:


> Well I welcome you into your new life ahead of you, and I wish you well. I am sorry that you've had to go through this, my deepest empathy to you.
> 
> Can I call you Andy? I've always liked the name Andy.


Sure, you can call me whatever. 

I worked out a few nicknames, actually:

AJ 
Drew 
James 
Andy 

Chyeahhhh.


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow. That's f...d up. Well, I just hope you find your place and that when you find it, you are happy with it!


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Silly, silly, Drew. How could you worry about posting this? It made my day, honestly, and I wish you the best of luck in the future.









I felt like sending you some fluff through the vast expanse called cyberspace. Hope you don't mind. :tongue:


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry, I know I already posted, but I was just thinking about this when everything was silent for once :tongue:

Drew, I really admire you for what you're doing, and nobody has the right to judge you, nobody should, you shouldn't have to ask or demand their respect and I hope it helps knowing you have mine.

Because we as humans don't get to choose anything. We don't even choose our own lives, our own births, we can't choose our family, the date and time where born at, the gender we are, our sexualities, our country, for a while our religion, we are so limited by the choices we can't even make for ourselves.

I admire you, for being able to make that choice, for being able to make the choice you wanted and flip off the world. You can choose, you broke through those boundaries, if anything, you should be admired for that. You are who you want to be, and this is who you feel like who you're meant to be and you want to be you, that's also very admirable. 

And I hope everything runs okay with you roud:


----------



## In a Quandary (Dec 26, 2009)

As it happens, you were never technically gay.

It takes immense courage and fortitude to come out like this, and for that, I applaud you.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Young, and fresh, welcome to the lair.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Dexter said:


> *SO, THIS IS COMPLICATED...
> *
> Very complicated, actually.
> 
> ...


Andrew is such a common name though! How about Ignacio ya?


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy said:


> Andrew is such a common name though! How about Ignacio ya?


Ignatio aint cool, stick with Dexter. I named it with love after a serial killer! <3
btw, I'm going to still call you Dexter.


Out of love of course.


----------



## Bemethealway (Feb 3, 2010)

I second what everyone else said already, and since I'm not very clever at coming up with something equally supportive to say. I admire your strength and knowledge of self. You certainly have my respect and support!


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Dexter said:


> *SO, THIS IS COMPLICATED...
> *
> Very complicated, actually.
> 
> ...


It's not complicated, I understand. Well, I mean it is complicated I suppose (just like my exact preference) but it's certainly understandable. 

Don't worry about other people's "standards". Don't let them put you down or make you feel like you have to be a certain way. In fact, a lot of times those standards we think people have of us aren't actually something they expect. But regardless of what expectations others or yourself may have, I enjoy you just the way you are. It doesn't make you any less girly, more manly, or whatever you think it may make you. It just makes you, you (in a good way).

I don't know what path you take but I'll support you with whatever you take. And although I never had a sex change or wanting to be a different gender, I'll be more than happy to hear whatever you have to say about it (or anything) whether despite you feel good or bad about it.

Anyways, like I said, best of luck Andrew (now I'll have to think of another real name for me). Have the courage to tell your family what's been on your mind. It's understandable if you don't, since I can't even tell my family that I might...am bi. They may be surprised or against it but don't let it get to you. And I'm sure that even if they're against your views/wishes to change, just remember that they're more against the issue and not you.

feel free to talk with me if you have anything you want to say SoLongSoLong/Dexter/Andrew/Kristen

-Selden


----------

